# CT scan



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I had a CT scan 2 weeks ago due to problems my doctor thinks are associated with the gallbladder. I read on my report where it said that I have a large amount of fecal material throughout the colon and "fecal obstication". I am not constipated due to my diligence in taking zelnorm and magnesium and have a BM once a day. I haven't seen my doctor yet to be able to ask him about this but i am curious.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Tiss said:


> I had a CT scan 2 weeks ago due to problems my doctor thinks are associated with the gallbladder. I read on my report where it said that I have a large amount of fecal material throughout the colon and "fecal obstication". I am not constipated due to my diligence in taking zelnorm and magnesium and have a BM once a day. I haven't seen my doctor yet to be able to ask him about this but i am curious.


Well I think you are constipated if you have that much impacted stool in your colon. I am not a doctor, but just because you go once a day doesn't mean you are going enough. Let us know what the doc ssya.


----------

